# Solved: MS Outlook 2003 Nickname (NK2) Files



## Lucky5tar (Aug 2, 2008)

Someone I know is having a problem with the nickname (autocomplete) function in Outlook.

The file has just stopped working altogether.

I found the file (appdata/microsoft/outlook), is there any way I can Outlook to start using it again?

Thanks


----------



## EAFiedler (Apr 25, 2000)

Hi *Lucky5tar*

Create a new Profile in Outlook.
http://www.howto-outlook.com/faq/newprofile.htm
Then copy the original .nk2 file to the new Profile:
http://www.ingressor.com/autocompletetips.htm

Or , rename the file and Outlook should create a new file, the file will rebuild as e-mails are created.
For example: *filename.nk2* to *filename.nk2.old*
If the .nk2 file does not regenerate a new Profile should be created.

While not the solution, this may also be of interest:
http://www.slipstick.com/problems/nicknamecache.asp
http://www.nk2.info/

Let us know if that works for you, or not.


----------

